# Miniature Kai, before and after grooming.



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

He looks great! If you hadnt said you were going to trim today I probably wouldnt have got Hoolie done lOL! I sure wish Hoolies topknot was that long! I had a hard time getting pictures also  I am having the same problem "seeing" the trim.. I think mine is too heavy through the shoulders so will be tweaking things a bit  Trying to trim his legs is still difficult with his soft puppyish coat.. cant wait until it is all adult coat! I love grooming!!! Can wait to get another Poodle!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Simply gorgeous. I just love looking at photos of Kai!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Stunning Dog :angel:
Stunning Groom :adore:
Stunning Legs - love that flare! :star:


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Kai looks fabulous as always!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

He is so stunning! Love him! ♥


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mmmmm...he is divine! Looks so incredible. His head is out of this world! You did a beautiful job of his groom.


----------



## twiglet (Nov 14, 2010)

Kai looks stunning as always, love his haircut.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

kai is a beautiful boy! You did a great job grooming him - I wish I could do that! lol


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I love his clip, mostly I LOVE his face. He is so beautiful.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Mary, he looks _wonderful!!_ What a great job you do highlighting Kai's innate magnificence!! If I haul Chagall over to Minnesota would you "home groom" him? I'll start growing his hair out now....


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Oh Mary, he looks _wonderful!!_ What a great job you do highlighting Kai's innate magnificence!! If I haul Chagall over to Minnesota would you "home groom" him? I'll start growing his hair out now....


Well, why don't you bring him on over when you get to go with your girl friends on your great get away! Dog sitting AND a a groom!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE his coloring! How old is he now? Will he continue to lighten?


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

He looks beautiful!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Dante's Mom said:


> I absolutely LOVE his coloring! How old is he now? Will he continue to lighten?


Thanks! He just turned 10 months, yes he should continue to lighten, and should be silver beige by the age of two.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

such a charming face  and the flares on the legs are awesome!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

He's gorgeous!!! Your groom job is beautiful.


----------

